# Anyone from Houston TX???



## 17920 (Jan 26, 2006)

Im new here. I am a sophmore at San Jac. College South... soo glad i found this site...BTW i suffer from IBS-D


----------



## 21105 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Sun Down. I'm not from Houston, NY actually but will be moving to Houston TX to go to school at UTI in April. I as well suffer from IBS-D. Ain't life just grand. Are you currently on any meds?Richie


----------

